# Walsall - The Table



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

The Table is a CIC that opened on Lower Hall Lane in Walsall yesterday (1st April 2021). It's managed by James @JTNCand funded by a local church.

James is completely new to the coffee industry. We had some chats about one project in the middle of last year and James moved on from that idea to The Table and has executed it within a few months. Sam at Wayland's Yard/Odd Kin Coffee said it's the only coffee shop he's ever known that opened on the day was promised! He's not naive to the task at hand - he has the right gear, he is having the right training, and day by day he'll be a fully-fledged coffee pro! The four coffees I downed in less than an hour yesterday were great, so he's already off to a flyer.

As of now The Table serves Odd Kin Coffee on espresso and @Coffee by the Casuals on filter. We hope that one day we can take over the espresso machine too, but for now we are incredibly happy to have our coffee served in our hometown. I had the true honour of paying to buy a cup of the coffee we roasted, and I couldn't be happier.

They have some fabulous home-made cakes, brownies, and cookies - not to be missed.

Go and check out The Table if you're in the area. Takeaway only for now (obviously), but soon to be open to all!


----------



## morkfromork (Dec 30, 2020)

Popped in for the first time today while my wife was getting her second covid jab. Had a wonderful cup of Bom Jesus. Lovely little place with friendly staff and a great cup of coffee at a cracking price. Will be back to sample more of what they have to offer.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

morkfromork said:


> Popped in for the first time today while my wife was getting her second covid jab. Had a wonderful cup of Bom Jesus. Lovely little place with friendly staff and a great cup of coffee at a cracking price. Will be back to sample more of what they have to offer.
> 
> View attachment 57869


 James does a great job with the Moccamaster with our Bom Jesus - it's delicious. Thanks very much for sharing!

Gareth
(@Coffee by the Casuals)


----------

